# How long does it take a heat mat to warm up?



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys, just wondering how long it takes my heat mat to warm up? I have it on my metal TV stand if thats any help? Its plugged straight in to the mains to get the temp up abit then ill put it into the pulse (Was advised to do this) but its been on for about 20 minutes now and its sitting at 15.5? Not sure if its the metal keeping it cold or it takes a while to get up to heat for the first time? Its to warm up a 9l rub, the thermometer is on the cool side.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Starting to worry that it might be faulty now, ive now put it onto a wooden bedside cabinet (the heat mat) but it just doesnt seem to get very warm at all.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

sounds like it could be knackered. Did you get any temperature increase at all when you plugged it in? Apart from checking the fuse and the plug there is not a lot else you can do with a mat


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I had this a few years back and the mat was knackered mate


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorted it now, just a slow warmer! thanks guys


----------

